# how old are you guys applying to the NYU Grad Film program? (How important is age?)



## juliaxx

out of curiosity, how old are you guys applying to the NYU Grad Film programme?


----------



## jrchipper

juliaxx said:


> out of curiosity, how old are you guys applying to the NYU Grad Film programme?


21. In my last semester of undergrad


----------



## maytheforce

24--graduated from undergrad in 2018 and have been working in a non-film industry the last 2.5 years


----------



## omsnyc3

juliaxx said:


> out of curiosity, how old are you guys applying to the NYU Grad Film programme?


28


----------



## Jo96

juliaxx said:


> out of curiosity, how old are you guys applying to the NYU Grad Film programme?


Very good question! I'm very curious to know, especially for those who got an interview! (I'm 25 by the way)


----------



## Sw121

i am 25 and got an interview


----------



## aaaaa

juliaxx said:


> out of curiosity, how old are you guys applying to the NYU Grad Film programme?


30


----------



## Jo96

Sw121 said:


> i am 25 and got an interview


What did you study as an undergraduate?


----------



## POS

juliaxx said:


> out of curiosity, how old are you guys applying to the NYU Grad Film programme?


Im 24


----------



## Jo96

aaaaa said:


> 30


Did you get an interview?


----------



## aaaaa

Jo96 said:


> Did you get an interview?


Yes. How old are you? Why are you concerned with age? Are you older or younger than the average candidate?


----------



## Jo96

aaaaa said:


> Yes. How old are you? Why are you concerned with age? Are you older or younger than the average candidate?


25,  yes just want to see if there's an "age-pattern" in the candidates they interview


----------



## Jo96

But I think in the end experience is what matters (and of course experience comes with age)


----------



## aaaaa

Jo96 said:


> 25,  yes just want to see if there's an "age-pattern" in the candidates they interview


I doubt they even know our ages when deciding that.
Sure, our birthdays are on the applications, but I think it's more the writing that would have a pattern.


----------



## aaaaa

Jo96 said:


> But I think in the end experience is what matters (and of course experience comes with age)


I have 0 experience, and I imagine I am older than the average applicant.


----------



## Chris W

Honestly I think programs are looking for storytelling chops and potential.


----------



## catmom

aaaaa said:


> I doubt they even know our ages when deciding that.
> Sure, our birthdays are on the applications, but I think it's more the writing that would have a pattern.


I've been told before that they do consider age, mainly that they prefer 25+. It does differ from program to program and isn't a Tisch thing because I know people who've gotten into the musical theatre writing MFA younger than 25.


----------



## aaaaa

catmom said:


> I've been told before that they do consider age, mainly that they prefer 25+. It does differ from program to program and isn't a Tisch thing because I know people who've gotten into the musical theatre writing MFA younger than 25.


Who told you this?
I've seen 21-year-olds get into USC this year. But also 30+-year-olds.


----------



## catmom

aaaaa said:


> Who told you this?
> I've seen 21-year-olds get into USC this year. But also 30+-year-olds.


Professors at my undergrad and a NYU Film alumni mentioned it to me once. But schools change and make exceptions so take it with a grain of salt!


----------



## aaaaa

catmom said:


> Professors at my undergrad and a NYU Film alumni mentioned it to me once. But schools change and make exceptions so take it with a grain of salt!


I am fairly certain that age discrimination, both based on being too old or too young, is illegal.
I don't know if the Age Discrimination Act of 1975 applies to all schools (such as Private Schools), but I'm pretty sure it does.

So, if people truly feel like they were discriminated against based on age- or anything else like race/gender- then you should consider filing a lawsuit.


----------



## juliaxx

out of curiosity, how old are you guys applying to the NYU Grad Film programme?


----------



## catmom

aaaaa said:


> I am fairly certain that age discrimination, both based on being too old or too young, is illegal.
> I don't know if the Age Discrimination Act of 1975 applies to all schools (such as Private Schools), but I'm fairly certain it does.
> 
> So, if people truly feel like they were discriminated against based on age- or anything else like race/gender- then you should consider filing a lawsuit.


I'm not a representative of the school or anything I'm just passing along opinions/rumors.


----------



## Sw121

Jo96 said:


> What did you study as an undergraduate?


I studied Media and Communication. I have worked in the entertainment business since graduation and interned throughout undergrad. I really don’t think that care about age. They care about experience and you application materials. I know people who got in straight out of undergrad and older people who have got in as well.


----------



## mothersuperior

aaaaa said:


> I am fairly certain that age discrimination, both based on being too old or too young, is illegal.
> I don't know if the Age Discrimination Act of 1975 applies to all schools (such as Private Schools), but I'm pretty sure it does.
> 
> So, if people truly feel like they were discriminated against based on age- or anything else like race/gender- then you should consider filing a lawsuit.


Age discrimination is illegal, yes, but if an applicant is a better candidate for the position because their age has allowed them to gain valuable experience, then it's not really discrimination. People in their late 20s have more life experience to inform the stories they tell, so it's easy to see why they don't just want a bunch of kids straight out of college who have no real world experience.

Likewise, you don't have to hire an 80 year old just because they applied for a physical labor job, just to be "fair." If you have a 25 year old applicant, they would be the obvious choice between the two.


----------



## Jo96

mothersuperior said:


> Age discrimination is illegal, yes, but if an applicant is a better candidate for the position because their age has allowed them to gain valuable experience, then it's not really discrimination. People in their late 20s have more life experience to inform the stories they tell, so it's easy to see why they don't just want a bunch of kids straight out of college who have no real world experience.
> 
> Likewise, you don't have to hire an 80 year old just because they applied for a physical labor job, just to be "fair." If you have a 25 year old applicant, they would be the obvious choice between the two.


You put it in perfect words haha I think age influences them in that way (more life experience, more maturity)


----------



## aaaaa

mothersuperior said:


> Age discrimination is illegal, yes, but if an applicant is a better candidate for the position because their age has allowed them to gain valuable experience, then it's not really discrimination. People in their late 20s have more life experience to inform the stories they tell, so it's easy to see why they don't just want a bunch of kids straight out of college who have no real world experience.
> 
> Likewise, you don't have to hire an 80 year old just because they applied for a physical labor job, just to be "fair." If you have a 25 year old applicant, they would be the obvious choice between the two.


hahaha, I am not the one insinuating there is some age bias. I have absolutely no idea how they pick people for interviews, and I am super excited I was chosen.  But I thought I'd put it out there for the people who are voicing there is some type of age bias. One person called it "rumors". Another person is taking a poll of everyone's age who was interviewed.

Your example of the 80-year-old applying to a labor job is an example of a strawman argument, BTW. Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## mothersuperior

aaaaa said:


> hahaha, I am not the one insinuating there is some age bias. I have absolutely no idea how they pick people for interviews, and I am super excited I was chosen.  But I thought I'd put it out there for the people who are voicing there is some type of age bias. One person called it "rumors". Another person is taking a poll of everyone's age who was interviewed.
> 
> Your example of the 80-year-old applying to a labor job is an example of a strawman argument, BTW. Just thought I'd point that out.


Not interested in an argument, just pointing out that an adcom ( perhaps subconciously) deciding to favor applicants with more maturity and experience is in no way, shape, or form age discrimination— which is what you implied in naming a specific law.

Neither is my example. That's the point. Age discrimination is more complicated than not being age blind.


----------



## Jo96

God had I known I wouldn't have asked in the first place...


----------



## Jo96

(Still interested to know for other people though)


----------



## Jo96

And this is a purely innocent question, don't mean to imply there's any bias whatsoever


----------



## catmom

I definitely didn’t mean to start an argument when I commented.


----------



## BKKB

...28!


----------



## aaaaa

mothersuperior said:


> Not interested in an argument, just pointing out that an adcom ( perhaps subconciously) deciding to favor applicants with more maturity and experience is in no way, shape, or form age discrimination— which is what you implied in naming a specific law.
> 
> Neither is my example. That's the point. Age discrimination is more complicated than not being age blind.



Do you work for the admissions department? Are you a lawyer? Who are you to say this confidently? I think we can all hope the application process is fair, but with the USC admissions scandal that brought light to all of the issues and injustices in the university system, how can you be so... obtuse? How many schools were exposed for fraudulent and unethical admissions practices within the past 2 years alone?

Again, *I* am not suggesting there is an age bias. But who am I, or YOU for that matter, to pretend we know there aren't biases?

Pretend that it's the 1970's. Would you be the person telling all the women/BIPOC who didn't get into the universities that "there isn't discrimination. They look for things beyond just sex/race. Yadayadayad." Because hindsight is 20/20. We know there was discrimination back in the day. And we know that there are recent unethical admissions practices.

EDIT TO INCLUDE: Guys, a strawman argument is a term. It doesn't mean people are "arguing"


----------



## Jo96

Everyone's just making assumptions here! And I don't think anyone started this subject with discriminations in mind! It would actually make sense for them to select people on experience and maturity (which as I've suggested often come with age, but one could argue with this and say they don't solely depend on it), and I personally wouldn't get offended by it. Of course I don't think anyone in here thinks they pick age as a criteria for selection. My point was just to see if there was a pattern (they wouldn't pick people according to their age but people who get interviews might, probably just by pure coincidence, belong to, let's say, the same age group (and maybe it doesn't mean anything relevant at all)).

Besides this is in no way comparable to people being descriminated based on gender or race (if you think rejecting one's application because they think that person's too young and isn't mature enough for this course is as bad as refusing a person because she's black and a woman, you're the one who's got a problem ! ). We said there's most certainly no age bias, at what point did anyone imply there's no bias at all and descriminations didn't exist in the academic world?! You're attacking people with arguments and examples that are unrelated to the conversation and twisting people's words.

You got offended and annoyed by my question right from the start apparently, you think it's stupid, don't reply!

Tired of this conversation, sorry everyone for asking! (that was just supposed to be an innocent question😭)


----------



## aaaaa

Jo96 said:


> Everyone's just making assumptions here! And I don't think anyone started this subject with discriminations in mind! It would actually make sense for them to select people on experience and maturity (which as I've suggested often come with age, but one could argue with this and say they don't solely depend on it), and I personally wouldn't get offended by it. Of course I don't think anyone in here thinks they pick age as criteria for selection. My point was just to see if there was a pattern (they wouldn't pick people according to their age but people who get interviews might, probably just by pure coincidence, belong to, let's say, the same age group (and maybe it doesn't mean anything interesting at all)).
> 
> Besides this is in no way comparable to people being descriminated based on gender or race (if you think rejecting one's application because they think someone's too young and doesn't have the maturity for this course is the same as refusing a person because she's black and a woman, you're the one who's got a problem ! ). We said there's most certainly no age bias, at what point did anyone imply there's no bias at all and descriminations didn't exist in the academic world?! You're attacking people with arguments and examples that are unrelated to the conversation and twisting people's words.
> 
> Tired of this conversation, sorry for everyone for asking!


I'm twisting people's words?

I'm just going to leave the conversation. I can tell just bringing up discrimination as being illegal is upsetting people. I'm very "f the establishment" type of a person...lol as you can tell


----------



## Jo96

aaaaa said:


> I'm twisting people's words?
> 
> I'm just going to leave the conversation. I can tell just bringing up discrimination as being illegal is upsetting people. I'm very "f the establishment" type of a person...lol as you can tell


Discrimination is illegal, it's horrendous, no one ever said otherwise...lol as you can tell by rereading this whole thread! (you're the one drawing questionable parallels, bringing about, out of nowhere, a very serious subject that's doing great harm to many people to serve whatever your argument is and lecture people who are probably just as aware of those issues as you are)

You don't know anyone in here, you don't know if anyone's ever been the victim of discrimination, so don't insinuate people you don't know anything about are in favor of oppression just based on a conversation about "the applicants' average age"!

No one's in here to be lectured and talked to in a condescending way (thanks, we know what a strawman argument is).


----------



## aaaaa

Jo96 said:


> Discrimination is illegal, it's horrendous, no one ever said otherwise...lol as you can tell by rereading this whole thread! (you're the one drawing questionable parallels)
> 
> You don't know anyone in here, you don't know if anyone's ever been the victim of discrimination in this conversation, so don't insinuate people you don't know anything about are in favor of oppression just based on a conversation about "the applicants' average age"!
> 
> No one's in here to be lectured and talked to in a condescending way (thanks, we know what a strawman argument is).


All I was trying to do was voice support of people being skeptical as to the admissions process and looking for patterns. Just because I got an interview, doesn't mean the process is fair. I wanted to encourage you to keep looking for "patterns"....I can tell that is not what you wanted.  I apologize.

P.s.- fuck the establishment lol


----------



## Jo96

aaaaa said:


> All I was trying to do was voice support of people being skeptical as to the admissions process and looking for patterns. Just because I got an interview, doesn't mean the process is fair. I wanted to encourage you to keep looking for "patterns"....I can tell that is not what you wanted.  I apologize.


Thanks for trying to wake me up and draw my attention to issues and patterns of descriminations! Definitely needed this from you!

Once again don't need your patronizing tone, in the future don't draw conclusions too easily on a simple conversation with strangers and good night everyone


----------



## aaaaa

Jo96 said:


> Thanks for trying to wake me up and draw my attention to issues and patterns of descriminations! Definitely needed this from you!
> 
> Once again don't need your patronizing tone, in the future don't draw conclusions too easily on a simple conversation with strangers and good night everyone


But you are the one using sarcasm and an immature, patronizing tone.


----------



## Chris W

Jo96 said:


> Once again don't need your patronizing tone, in the future don't draw conclusions too easily on a simple conversation with strangers and good night everyone





aaaaa said:


> But you are the one using sarcasm and an immature, patronizing tone.


Everyone needs to take a moment. Context, inflections, and subtlety are lost in text. Let's keep it to a pleasant conversation here please.


----------



## jrchipper




----------



## juliaxx

out of curiosity, how old are you guys applying to the NYU Grad Film programme?


----------



## Mike_V

Guys and Gals, please note that while this is the internet, we are also communicating in text. As such, we are missing A LOT of elements of a regular conversation like facial expression, tone of voice, and body language.
I don't believe this thread is meant to be some sort of ruler to measure if someone is going to get admitted or not. It's just a point of curiousity.
My experience in grad school is that I've seen people as young as 21 (I was 22 when I got into chapman) to those who are in their late 40s in the program. While the vast majority of us do not have insight on how the admins make their decision, lets not go and accuse each other of things that the admission board may or may not do/have done.
If anything, this forum is here for prospective students and alums to provide advice and help each other, not to start theoretical fights over something no one here has control or first hand knowledge about.

TL : DR be nice. This thread isn't supposed to be a fight. Have a good night.


----------



## Jo96

Chris W said:


> Everyone needs to take a moment. Context, inflections, and subtlety are lost in text. Let's keep it to a pleasant conversation here please.


I agree with you! Apologies everyone for this, it definitely got out of hand! I know this isn't the place for arguments, and that having those types of conversations online isn't the best thing (It's easy to misinterpret someone's words when that person is not in front of you, we got carried away and that wasn't necessary)!


----------



## Jo96

I shouldn't have lost my temper in here


----------



## Jo96

And thanks everyone for sharing their point of view on this age thing!


----------



## aaaaa

Mike_V said:


> Guys and Gals, please note that while this is the internet, we are also communicating in text. As such, we are missing A LOT of elements of a regular conversation like facial expression, tone of voice, and body language.
> I don't believe this thread is meant to be some sort of ruler to measure if someone is going to get admitted or not. It's just a point of curiousity.
> My experience in grad school is that I've seen people as young as 21 (I was 22 when I got into chapman) to those who are in their late 40s in the program. While the vast majority of us do not have insight on how the admins make their decision, lets not go and accuse each other of things that the admission board may or may not do/have done.
> If anything, this forum is here for prospective students and alums to provide advice and help each other, not to start theoretical fights over something no one here has control or first hand knowledge about.
> 
> TL : DR be nice. This thread isn't supposed to be a fight. Have a good night.


We read this comment a little too late. Joe96 and I have taken this offline and have decided to duel to the death to decide a winner. Feel free to DM either one of us to place bets. We take venmo and Paypal.


----------



## Mike_V

aaaaa said:


> We read this comment a little too late. Joe96 and I have taken this offline and have decided to duel to the death to decide a winner. Feel free to DM either one of us to place bets. We take venmo and Paypal.


You telling me all this and have no video to the deeds? C'mon! how are we supposed to make bets if we don't get to see the fight!
I expect at minimum this:


----------



## Jo96

Mike_V said:


> You telling me all this and have no video to the deeds? C'mon! how are we supposed to make bets if we don't get to see the fight!
> I expect at minimum this:


You've got the perfect representation of what's going on at the moment!


----------



## Chris W




----------



## Vicky H

Hey I'm also very curious about age. But my point is not about application, it's only about the life planning thing.
My undergraduate major is film and tv (mostly screenwriting courses) but worked in a non-film-related industry. 
My dream is always making films but my financial issue forced me to choose another industry.
Now I am turning to 30 years old and I feel a little bit tired.
People around me suggest me to enter the film industry first. But I hope to spend 3-4 yrs to study at Graduate school but no one else believes it is a good idea to start all over again.

If you were me, what would you choose?


----------



## Soleil

Vicky H said:


> Hey I'm also very curious about age. But my point is not about application, it's only about the life planning thing.
> My undergraduate major is film and tv (mostly screenwriting courses) but worked in a non-film-related industry.
> My dream is always making films but my financial issue forced me to choose another industry.
> Now I am turning to 30 years old and I feel a little bit tired.
> People around me suggest me to enter the film industry first. But I hope to spend 3-4 yrs to study at Graduate school but no one else believes it is a good idea to start all over again.
> 
> If you were me, what would you choose?


I am in the same boat as you being in my 30s and so many others have been as well. I was partly inspired by writer/directors Stella Meghie and Dee Rees to go ahead and apply because they had other careers before they went to film school. Also, I was flat out told “We love grownups” in an interview (not sharing where), so I believe programs do have a preference for people with life experience and I would focus on that experience in your personal statement. Hope this helps!


----------



## Vicky H

Soleil said:


> I am in the same boat as you being in my 30s and so many others have been as well. I was partly inspired by writer/directors Stella Meghie and Dee Rees to go ahead and apply because they had other careers before they went to film school. Also, I was flat out told “We love grownups” in an interview (not sharing where), so I believe programs do have a preference for people with life experience and I would focus on that experience in your personal statement. Hope this helps!


Thank u for sharing. You made me feel much better and confident now during the anxious waiting time


----------



## bornfromcelluloid

Hey guys, the question of age is actually really interesting to discuss - I’ve also been curious. I very much relate to the feeling of being “tired”. I just turned 31, and have 10 years (crazy to think!) of industry experience. I applied, because I’ve found it incredibly difficult to transition from a technical crew member to a creative. And it’s always been my goal to direct. Even before the pandemic, I was getting antsy to make the change - and there is no way to make the jump to directing, as they say, other than to direct! I’ve realized there is so much more to learn, and it’d be a dream to focus on developing the skills full time at NYU. In the interview, they did mention they are looking to admit people who have stories to tell and who don’t necessarily need any film/technical experience. So it seems, like we’ve all read before, that there is a mix of experience level, and therefore age. The biggest seller always seems to be about being authentic to who you are. Has anyone listened to Neil Gaiman on MasterClass? I watched his first few lessons when starting my Dramatic Story prompt for the application, because I have no creative writing experience, and he had really interesting points about how to write with your own voice. Good luck everyone!! Historically speaking, there should only be a few more nauseating anxiety-filled days left until we will hear some decisions!


----------



## Vicky H

bornfromcelluloid said:


> Hey guys, the question of age is actually really interesting to discuss - I’ve also been curious. I very much relate to the feeling of being “tired”. I just turned 31, and have 10 years (crazy to think!) of industry experience. I applied, because I’ve found it incredibly difficult to transition from a technical crew member to a creative. And it’s always been my goal to direct. Even before the pandemic, I was getting antsy to make the change - and there is no way to make the jump to directing, as they say, other than to direct! I’ve realized there is so much more to learn, and it’d be a dream to focus on developing the skills full time at NYU. Instead of continuing to develop side projects outside of the long days at work. In the interview, they did mention they are looking to admit people who have stories to tell and who don’t necessarily need any film/technical experience. So it seems, like we’ve all read before, that there is a mix of experience level, and therefore age. The biggest seller always seems to be about being authentic to who you are. Has anyone listened to Neil Gaiman on MasterClass? I watched his first few lessons when starting my Dramatic Story prompt for the application, because I have no creative writing experience, and he had a really interesting points about how to write with your own voice. Good luck everyone!! Historically speaking, there should only be a few more nauseating anxiety-filled days left until we will hear some decisions!


Gonna watch the master class you mentioned right away. Thank u for sharing!!  Btw, have you received the interview from NYU?


----------



## Chris W

To settle this debate for good I added a required age selection in the application tracker. 😜

Also added a film experience checkmark.


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> To settle this debate for good I added a required age selection in the application tracker. 😜
> 
> Also added a film experience checkmark.


Will use this data to create glorious pie charts on pages like this:






						Admissions Statistics for USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Mike_V

Chris W said:


> Will use this data to create glorious pie charts on pages like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admissions Statistics for USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA)
> 
> 
> Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org


dude....
i'm trying to lose weight here... why you gonna plant ideas of delicious pies in my head this early in the morning?
🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## eSe

Hi. I do not think that age is important. BUT, I know they are looking for maturity, and sometimes that means that some years have passed after your undergrad. A former professor from one of the top schools told me that they want to be sure you are applying because you have something to say, you have been out there doing things, traveling, venturing, working, etc. In addition, they want to be sure this is what you really want. That this is not just a romantic idea about filmmaking you have and that means several years out in the world trying things and now you are committed to making films.


----------



## Chris W

juliaxx said:


> out of curiosity, how old are you guys applying to the NYU Grad Film programme?


Btw our new Acceptance Rates & Admissions Data pages for film programs have this information. 





That's for another school but you can see NYU's here:


NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






17%

Admitted
53   out of   304   Admitted



5%

Waitlisted
15   out of   304   Waitlisted



78%

*Not Admitted*
236   out of   304   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



More info on the the new stats pages here:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School


----------

